# James Rodriguez



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2014)

Calciatore colombiano classe '91 del Monaco. Ex Porto, è un numero 10 capace di giocare anche sull'esterno. In Patria lo considerano per talento inferiore solo a Valderrama.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2014)

E' sulla buona strada per diventare un fenomeno.

Compriamolo subito prima che se lo prenda qualche big piena di soldi, tipo il Monaco.


----------



## Marilson (29 Giugno 2014)

veramente forte


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' sulla buona strada per diventare un fenomeno.
> 
> Compriamolo subito prima che se lo prenda qualche big piena di soldi, tipo il Monaco.



Siamo in ritardo di un anno ci ha fregato il Monaco , questo giocatore ha talento.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2014)

L'ho scoperto diversi anni fa grazie a football manager, dove assieme al ceco Kadlec faceva le fortune di ogni mia squadra.
Comunque è fortissimo e in questo mondiale mi stà fomentando al massimo. 
Peccato sia finito in una delle peggiori squadre in cui possa finire un giocatore, coniderando che adesso sarà difficile strapparlo da lì. Ovviamente i nostri dirigenti l'avranno scoperto ieri sera, se va bene....


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'ho scoperto diversi anni fa grazie a football manager, dove assieme al ceco Kadlec faceva le fortune di ogni mia squadra.
> Comunque è fortissimo e in questo mondiale mi stà fomentando al massimo.
> Peccato sia finito in una delle peggiori squadre in cui possa finire un giocatore, coniderando che adesso sarà difficile strapparlo da lì. Ovviamente i nostri dirigenti l'avranno scoperto ieri sera, se va bene....



http://www.milanworld.net/moratti-ho-visto-stamani-che-james-rodriguez-e-gia-del-monaco-vt18680.html


----------



## hiei87 (29 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/moratti-ho-visto-stamani-che-james-rodriguez-e-gia-del-monaco-vt18680.html


Moratti è sempre stato avanti. Immagino invece la delusione che avrà provato galliani ieri sera nello scoprire che Rodriguez non è un parametro 0...


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2014)

Mi ha impressionato molto (cit. Moratti)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2014)

non dico che iturbe sia simile a james ma me lo ricorda per certe cose...

Una cosa con iturbe-james-elsha...mamma mia...peccato sia roba da videogiochi


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non dico che iturbe sia simile a james ma me lo ricorda per certe cose...
> 
> Una cosa con iturbe-james-elsha...mamma mia...peccato sia roba da videogiochi



Forse James è meno rapido nel lungo ma ha un'abilità tecnica aabstanza superiore. Poi soprattutto fa queste in un mondiale.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2014)

Lo adoro da quando giocava con Hulk e Falcao, al suo primo anno in Europa (anche se non giocava tantissimo mi sembra ed era un ragazzino). 
E' il prototipo del numero 10 perfetto.
Forse il mio giocatore preferito.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2014)

Fin dai tempi del Banfield era conosciuto come un potenziale fenomeno, l'investimento andava fatto allora


----------



## 4-3-3 (29 Giugno 2014)

Fortissimo, gol fenomenale, talento cristallino ma i mondiali non sono un indice attendibile. I giocatori vanno valutati nell'arco di una stagione.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2014)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Fortissimo, gol fenomenale, talento cristallino ma i mondiali non sono un indice attendibile. I giocatori vanno valutati nell'arco di una stagione.



quindi è ancor più formidabile visto che ha fatto un campionato esaltante con tantissima continuità sia col Monaco che in nazionale


----------



## pennyhill (29 Giugno 2014)

> James Rodríguez 15enne ma già professionista, gioca nell’Envigado. Figlio d’arte (essendo stato calciatore anche James Rodríguez Senior) è un fantasista più portato alla costruzione del gioco che alla finalizzazione, bravo nei calci piazzati, è ancora un bambino, ma la classe del suo piede sinistro è cristallina.



Scritto nell'agosto del 2007. 

Ora fa pure gol, meglio di così.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Scritto nell'agosto del 2007.
> 
> Ora fa pure gol, meglio di così.


 

Pennyhill l'oracolo...ti vogliamo ds del Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2014)

J. Rodriguez, Hazard, Neymar, Bale, Sturridge e spero El Shaarawy saranno tra i primi 5-6 al Mondo fra un paio d'anni


----------



## pennyhill (29 Giugno 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pennyhill l'oracolo...ti vogliamo ds del Milan



Lascia perdere, mi piacevano anche Chrisantus e Fabio. Però intuì che Lulinha era una pippa. 

Il tutto è riferito al mondiale under 17 del 2007.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, mi piacevano anche Chrisantus e Fabio. Però intuì che Lulinha era una pippa.
> 
> Il tutto è riferito al mondiale under 17 del 2007.



Beh anche con Kroos non è andata male vedo. Per non parlare di Opare al Real.

Comunque non mi sorprenderebbe se si dovesse muovere a Agosto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2014)

ma il monaco lo ha comprato QUARANTA milioni ??? la cifra è questa?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma il monaco lo ha comprato QUARANTA milioni ??? la cifra è questa?



Sì 45 mi pare.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma il monaco lo ha comprato QUARANTA milioni ??? la cifra è questa?



45 se non vado errato. 60mln lui + joao moutinho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Scritto nell'agosto del 2007.
> 
> Ora fa pure gol, meglio di così.



la voleva la juve a quei tempi se non ricordo male..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 45 se non vado errato. 60mln lui + joao moutinho.



Il Monaco prese lui e Moutinho per 70 mln (35 sacchi a testa).


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Monaco prese lui e Moutinho per 70 mln (35 sacchi a testa).



45 e 25


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 45 e 25



Chiamerò Moratti per la conferma....


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> J. Rodriguez, Hazard, Neymar, Bale, Sturridge e spero El Shaarawy saranno tra i primi 5-6 al Mondo fra un paio d'anni



per el sha è dura... magari fra diversi anni tra questi ci potrà essere Mastour


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per el sha è dura... magari fra diversi anni tra questi ci potrà essere Mastour



Non ha niente da invidiare a nessuno tecnicamente...speriamo che sta bene fisicamente


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2014)

Bravo James, ieri per quanto mi riguarda, per non eccellendo, ha vinto il confronto con Neymar.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Scritto nell'agosto del 2007.
> 
> Ora fa pure gol, meglio di così.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2015)

Maledetto...perché non hai fatto una cosa del genere con Juve 

Il giro che prende la palla ed il tocco sono comunque da


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2015)

17 gol e 18 assist.
Ottima prima stagione al Real.


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2015)

Tra l'altro quasi tutti gol bellissimi, e ha saltato due mesi di stagione sennò non faccio molta fatica ad immaginarlo su un 25+25 come minimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2015)

Numeri da capogiro, sebbene secondo me non sia nemmeno valorizzato. Se il Real lo mettesse al centro del progetto...


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2015)

E' stato pagato un sacco di soldi per fare la differenza nei match che contano (come Di Maria) contro il Getafe, l'Eibar e l'Almeria sono bravi tutti.


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato pagato un sacco di soldi per fare la differenza nei match che contano (come Di Maria) contro il Getage, l'Eibar e l'Almeria sono bravi tutti.



l'ha fatta in diversi big match, se poi vi ricordate solo di quelli in cui ha giocato male (come tutto il Real) è un altro discorso, per esempio con l'Atletico nei quarti ha giocato magistralmente. Di Maria straordinario, ma ha fatto la differenza in una squadra che girava alla perfezione e che aveva Modric in cabina di regia non in infermeria.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ha fatta in diversi big match, se poi vi ricordate solo di quelli in cui ha giocato male (come tutto il Real) è un altro discorso, per esempio con l'Atletico nei quarti ha giocato magistralmente. Di Maria straordinario, ma ha fatto la differenza in una squadra che girava alla perfezione e che aveva Modric in cabina di regia non in infermeria.



Esattamente. Poi quest'anno ha sempre giocato come mezzala o come esterno destro nelle poche volte in cui Ancelotti ha utilizzato il 4-4-2. Si è saputo adattare in un ruolo che non era assolutamente il suo, lui che ha sempre giocato da numero 10 dietro le due punte in un 4-2-3-1. Per la giovane età ha dimostrato un'intelligenza calcistica fuori dal comune, non gli ho praticamente mai visto fare una scelta sbagliata a livello tattico e mentale. Penso che l'unico suo problema sia che il Real non può permettersi di metterlo al centro del progetto; lui, così come Neymar, quando possono essere al centro di una squadra diventano ancora più devastanti (quello che succede nelle rispettive nazionali in fondo).


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ha fatta in diversi big match, se poi vi ricordate solo di quelli in cui ha giocato male (come tutto il Real) è un altro discorso, per esempio con l'Atletico nei quarti ha giocato magistralmente. Di Maria straordinario, ma ha fatto la differenza in una squadra che girava alla perfezione e che aveva Modric in cabina di regia non in infermeria.



ma poi come talento io preferisco tutta la vita james a di maria senza nemmeno pensarci, di maria è più forte sotto l'aspetto fisico, ha una velocità incredibile e una resistenza assurda, può fare avanti e indietro tutta la fascia 200 volte a partita, james tratta il pallone come pochi..


----------



## Torros (25 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Maledetto...perché non hai fatto una cosa del genere con Juve
> 
> Il giro che prende la palla ed il tocco sono comunque da



semplicemente perché non le tira praticamente mai lui... 
Ronaldo che fa schifo a tirare le punizioni le monopolizza tutte, Bale prende quelle di piede sinistro.
Ma in quanto a precisione sono nettamente inferiori a James, Bale meglio di Ronaldo cmq.
Ronaldo 1 gol su punizione ogni 50 tirate, alla fine come dicono molti è un bracconiere d'area, giocatore completo una sega.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato pagato un sacco di soldi per fare la differenza nei match che contano (come Di Maria) contro il Getafe, l'Eibar e l'Almeria sono bravi tutti.



Di Maria aveva un pregio, essere imprevedibile e saper spaccare le partite. Cosa che Rodriguez non ha, nonostante sia un giocatore più completo dell'argentino. Sono due tipologie di calciatore diverso, non a caso Ancelotti si sarebbe tenuto stretto l'argentino visto che di calciatori con le caratteristiche del Colombiano in rosa ne aveva già, su tutti Isco.


----------



## andre (25 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> semplicemente perché non le tira praticamente mai lui...
> Ronaldo che fa schifo a tirare le punizioni le monopolizza tutte, Bale prende quelle di piede sinistro.
> Ma in quanto a precisione sono nettamente inferiori a James, Bale meglio di Ronaldo cmq.
> Ronaldo 1 gol su punizione ogni 50 tirate, alla fine come dicono molti è un bracconiere d'area, giocatore completo una sega.



Detiene il record di gol su punizione in Liga negli ultimi 20 anni e mi pare ne abbia segnate una cinquantina in carriera.
Pirlo, che ha giocato solo in serie A, ne ha segnate 28, Ronaldo 16 in liga nel giro di 4 anni...


----------



## Torros (25 Maggio 2015)

Non credo abbia un record di quel genere. Il Massimo di gol che ha segnato in una stagione su punizione sono 6, considerando che ne tira una a partita, sono una miseria.
Ma cmq statisticamente è uno dei giocatori meno precisi su punizione, Messi è nettamente più efficacie. 

Pirlo non calcia tutte le punizioni verso la porta, anzi raramente lo fa. Pirlo è nettamente più preciso e non ha mai tirato fuori schifezze del genere in carriera:
http://fat.gfycat.com/FarawayBowedAquaticleech.gif


----------



## Torros (25 Maggio 2015)

"*Bale scores a free-kick every 9.5 attempts while Ronaldo is every 15.*6"
il primo articolo che ho trovato su internet.
.
L'anno scorso James è stato il giocatore più produttivo e preciso su punzioni in termini di gol e assist sempre in base ai numeri.

Mi dispiace ma Cr7 non è un grande tiratore di punzioni, ormai solo un grande bracconiere d'area, per questo non centra nulla il paragone con Messi.
[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] no link esterni ad altri siti


----------



## andre (25 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> "*Bale scores a free-kick every 9.5 attempts while Ronaldo is every 15.*6"
> il primo articolo che ho trovato su internet.
> .
> L'anno scorso James è stato il giocatore più produttivo e preciso su punzioni in termini di gol e assist sempre in base ai numeri.
> ...



Beh ma ne tira molte più di Bale, ovvio che abbia una media più bassa


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Beh ma ne tira molte più di Bale, ovvio che abbia una media più bassa



Ha il vizio di provarci anche da lontanissimo, ste cose abbassano le statistiche


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ha fatta in diversi big match, se poi vi ricordate solo di quelli in cui ha giocato male (come tutto il Real) è un altro discorso, per esempio con l'Atletico nei quarti ha giocato magistralmente. Di Maria straordinario, ma ha fatto la differenza in una squadra che girava alla perfezione e che aveva Modric in cabina di regia non in infermeria.



Bravissimo
Che poi James e Di Maria sono lontani anni luce. James è 4 gradini sopra Zì Maria... L'argentino ha azzeccato UNA stagione ed è nel pieno della maturità calcistica. James ha 23 anni e non ha sbagliato nemmeno una stagione finora.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bravissimo
> Che poi James e Di Maria sono lontani anni luce. James è 4 gradini sopra Zì Maria... L'argentino ha azzeccato UNA stagione ed è nel pieno della maturità calcistica. James ha 23 anni e non ha sbagliato nemmeno una stagione finora.



.

James è un genio per me.


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Maggio 2015)

James è veramente PURO genio calcistico,ma a me pare un po' monofase; Di Maria invece a cc garantiva degli "strappi" che il colombiano non dà


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> James è veramente PURO genio calcistico,ma a me pare un po' monofase; Di Maria invece a cc garantiva degli "strappi" che il colombiano non dà



Esattamente. James è un giocatore prettamente offensivo, Di Maria era un giocatore che dava molto più equilibrio ed infatti la differenza si è vista chiaramente.


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Agosto 2015)

Diciamo che ha iniziato bene questa stagione.. Doppietta, e guardate che gol..


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=INYq1jUMxhs
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYwfoG1SpGg
> 
> 
> Riesco a mettere questi video solo come link, se qualcuno mi spiega come metterli come video già in questa pagina li sistemo.


devi cliccare su "inserisci video" sulla barra sopra e mettere il link del video.

By the way discreto pure l'assist per Bale...


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> devi cliccare su "inserisci video" sulla barra sopra e mettere il link del video.
> 
> By the way discreto pure l'assist per Bale...



Eh certo lo so fare pure io l'assist  
Comunque stupidaggini a parte , mamma mia che giocatore James


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> James è veramente PURO genio calcistico,ma a me pare un po' monofase; Di Maria invece a cc garantiva degli "strappi" che il colombiano non dà


Di Maria al confronto è uno che fa legna, invece James è la tecnica pura e se permetti mi tengo tutta la vita il colombiano, perché di Di Maria se ne trovano, di James no.


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

l'ho visto in poche partite, lo ammetto, ma al Real mi sembra un pò sacrificato.. troppe stelle che vogliono e devono toccar palla per forza.. non so, finora non ne ho avuto una grande impressione


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

E il genio di Benitez l'aveva lasciato in panchina alla prima stagionale...


----------

